# Outdoor tortoise greenhouses



## GBtortoises (Oct 9, 2009)

A few photos of greenhouses that I am building in each outdoor tortoise pen. 

<a href="http://s637.photobucket.com/albums/...ortoises/?action=view&current=Torthouse-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu99/GBtortoises/My tortoises/Torthouse-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Tortoise Greenhouse-1"></a>
<a href="http://s637.photobucket.com/albums/...ortoises/?action=view&current=Torthouse-3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu99/GBtortoises/My tortoises/Torthouse-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Tortoise Greenhouse-3"></a>


----------



## bettinge (Oct 9, 2009)

GB, your links do not work for me! Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope, not working for me either. But I copy/pasted it to a new window on my browser and came up with this:







Yvonne


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that made from glass? If so isnt it dangerous to have glass? Other than that thats a cute green house.


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2009)

Id be a bit worried about too hot with direct sunlight thru glass. 
But I like the concept.. Maybe some sort of cover over the glass? Or change it to the plastic...


----------



## bettinge (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the idea of recycling old windows! I think it will make a nice hot house.....maybe too hot in the middle of summer!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks great! Have you tested how hot it gets in there during the day?


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 10, 2009)

with these types of green houses, you just crack the top open on hot days so heat escapes, and they are good for cool days, i like it.


----------



## chadk (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice! I may do that with mine as well.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not sure why my photos aren't open in the test when posted. Haven't had a problem until recently. Try this one:


----------



## andred82vert (Oct 16, 2009)

pretty cool idea. Maybe i'll build something like this when my tort gets too big to be kept indoors.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 16, 2009)

To answer some of the above questions:

Yes, glass is dangerous, if it's not supported properly, that is not a problem in this case, the glass cannot move unless I physically move it and there is nothing within hundreds of feet to fall on it. 

The entire purpose of a greenhouse is to produce heat. The tortoises are not trapped inside of it in anyway whatsoever, they can freely move from the shelter to the greenhouse and outdoors into the open enclosure through either of the two doorways. The doorways also provide air flow preventing the interior from becoming too hot. If it could get too hot the tortoises simply move outdoors in the open or to one of their other shelter areas within the enclosure. In other words, they have several other options freely available to them.

And you're right Millerlite, I could simply prop the glass panels open if I need to, so far that hasn't been a concern yet in our cool upstate New York summers!

The whole this cost me under $10 to build. Being a former building contracter helps! The window panels were from a job I did years ago, I have a bunch more of them, the fiberglass roofing was stuff I've had for years, out of stock material from a local building supply store. The only thing I actually purchased was the two pieces of lumber for the front! All in all, a great investment! 

Two built, many more to go this coming spring!

I was just hoping it give some people some ideas.

Gary


----------



## chadk (Oct 16, 2009)

I love it. And have been wanting do this this for a while. Thanks for putting it up. Do you have them at an angle? Hard to tell from the pics. Looks almost level\flat. I'd be concerned with rain water colleting in each square on the grid windows?? I have a great spot I plan to put mine that faces south and is backed against my house. They already like to go there to bask, so adding a greenhouse effect would be great on those cool days.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 16, 2009)

They are at about 15 degree angle downward from back to front to allow of water run off. A little bit of water collects at the base of each window pane but not enough to worry about. Once the sun comes back out it evaporates in a few minutes anyway. These greenhouses, along with all of my outdoor enclosures all face south and are built on a slightly sloped hill in the field next to my house so sunlight exposure is optimum. About once a week during a rain I take the glass off for an hour or so to allow some moisture to soak into the ground within the greenhouse area. I built two of these greenhouses late this summer as a "test" and as I hoped, my female tortoises nested in the greenhouse area rather than out in the open enclosure somewhere. They also all bask in the greenhouses in the mornings, especially in the early fall and on cool mornings. They've worked so well so far. I can't wait to get the rest of them built this spring!



chadk said:


> I love it. And have been wanting do this this for a while. Thanks for putting it up. Do you have them at an angle? Hard to tell from the pics. Looks almost level\flat. I'd be concerned with rain water colleting in each square on the grid windows?? I have a great spot I plan to put mine that faces south and is backed against my house. They already like to go there to bask, so adding a greenhouse effect would be great on those cool days.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh I like that... nice idea. Too bad it isn't tall enough to grow some hibiscus or something.


----------

